# Smith baby runboh VS baby run DIY clone



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

First of all , this its a home cloned lure as Mr Larry Dalhberg once made his own molded lure.
NO intention in coping or cloning for any purposes other than just a FUN experiment.
Did spend more in just making the mold than the lures..but Oh well , i enjoyed doing it & the results are very good IMO.
Did take some pictures before putting the two lures on the pool to test the action , weighted as well. 
The smith baby runboh weighted at 90g as seen on 4th picture , the clone weighted bit over 95g as seen on the 5th picture.
most interesting part its the under water video , SEE the action.

hope you like it...:dance:


----------



## Soonerndn8608 (Jan 29, 2011)

They look awsome! can't wait to try one!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Sweet!

did you take any video of the action with them dressed with hooks?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

aggie82josh said:


> Sweet!
> 
> did you take any video of the action with them dressed with hooks?


no I did not , Ive used them on my last trip & lost one to a fish , dont know whether its was a YFT or else but they seen to work fine.
Pm you add & ill send you one


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

mad marlin said:


> no I did not , Ive used them on my last trip & lost one to a fish , dont know whether its was a YFT or else but they seen to work fine.
> Pm you add & ill send you one


PM Sent


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

those look great Anthony! you going into the lure business?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

luna sea II said:


> those look great Anthony! you going into the lure business?


Thank Scoot & to the lure buzz...NO WAY !!!


----------



## Iyaman (Nov 14, 2010)

Your clone looks good. You should name it.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Iyaman said:


> Your clone looks good. You should name it.


Hey where have you been ? Thanks for your kind comments , might named it one of this days as of now its just a LOT of fun & it kills my desperate itch for the blue pond.
have a few new ones on the way will post soon


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

few more


----------

